# 2000 S-10 wiring diagram



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

Looking for a detailed diagram of truck wiring.Haynes is not complete.:4-dontkno


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What part of it are you needing?


----------



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

Engine compartment, front wheel speed sensors for ABS.ray:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If this doesn't help, you'll have to be more specific. Diagrams based on S10, 2wd, 4cyl.


----------

